

Why do our Internet Explorer visitors convert 13% higher than Chrome? - choosenick
https://medium.com/@makinglostmyname/why-do-ie-visitors-convert-13-better-than-chrome-visitors-757664401a

======
jesserwilliams
This is an interesting topic. I automatically assume that it's a direct
correlation to the type of visitors who use IE.

Here's a study from 2012 that shows IE users are prone to be significantly
older than Chrome users, suggesting that your website appeals mainly to an
older audience. ([http://www.liveintent.com/news/advertising-
technology/browse...](http://www.liveintent.com/news/advertising-
technology/browser-usage-by-age-who-uses-what/))

~~~
nerdzero
Mashable posted a followup a few days later saying that study was most likely
a hoax: [http://mashable.com/2011/08/03/ie-users-dumb-
hoax/](http://mashable.com/2011/08/03/ie-users-dumb-hoax/)

~~~
jesserwilliams
I never saw that followup - Thank you for clarifying.

------
snowwrestler
Who still uses IE? In some cases, people who are forced to: professionals
working in corporate environments that prevent alternate browser installs.
These are probably going to be large, conservative organizations like big
companies and governments.

Without looking up demographics, I would bet that such people have a higher-
than average likelihood of being a parent (or grandparent) with some
disposable income.

